# How long did your cat have



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

Discharge before giving birth and if you know the dates what day did it give birth?


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

when i noticed Madelines discharge she was already in labour she gave birth to her first kitten within two hours of the discharge.

I did not notice anything before this time although she did kinda smell funny from her rear end for about 5 days before giving birth. She had her kittens on day 64. 

Each cat is different and if your cat is having discharge now i should imagine that birth will not be too far away. Its just a matter of sit and wait and when i was waiting for Madeline to have her babies i was more on edge than she was. I seemed to be waiting forever !!!  

Good luck with everything and hopefully you shouldn't have to wait for too long !!!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Yes*

good luck with your little ones im still expecting


----------

